# Help with Shakespeare Synergy T-10



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought two Synergy T-10 spincast reels two summers ago to replace some old Zebcos. I have problems casting one of them (the other works ok so far) and can't figure out what the problem is. The reel worked for about the first six fishing trips, then suddenly began short-casting. 

When I cast, the line might go out 10 yards or so, then jerk to a stop and drop to the water. I thought maybe the line was snagged or twisted inside the spool, but when I took the face off, I could not find any problems. Next thought was to re-adjust the drag. No change regardless of whether the drag was heavy or light. I tried different weights, different rods with different stiffness. On the last few tries, the line now goes maybe 10 feet but the reel handles spin freely even after the line hits the ground.

I have heard of others with similar problems and no solutions. I hate the feeling that maybe I got only as good as what I paid for - a piece of junk. I would hope there is someone out there who can tell me there is a solution and how to fix or re-adjust the reel.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Zooks,
I had the same problem, ended up throwing it away and getting a Ti-14. Which, no matter the drag, line type, etc always seams to get harder to reel in the last 10'. Id rather have a harder 10' than the 10yards issue. One day ill get a better quality. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Still hoping for a fix-it from someone. When Bass Pro Shop had their spring sale, I bought one of the new BPS Extreme Spincast reels for $29. Used it about a half dozen times while in Florida. So far it beats the Ti-10. Worked well casting off the piers and banks in both calm and wndy conditions, in calm and rough surf, and in heavy current. One nice thing is no thumb dial drag. This one has a star drag. Much nicer to work with and a much more positive feel. Here's the link.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Spincast-Reel/product/1209270506431/ 

If I can fix the Ti-10 (and its brother if it breaks, too), that's one thing, but you won't catch me buying another one.


----------

